# Largemouth Bass



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

In your opinion which lake and/or river is the best largemouth fisherie in central Ohio?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

My first 2- choices would be Griggs and O'Shaugnessy hands down. Outdoor life and in-fisherman both agree. Alum is good also. But my top 2 are Griggs and Oshaugnessy.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have to say O'Shaunessy hands down !


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I would have to say Hoover and Griggs with Alum a very close third. Hoover is overlooked for Bass because many fish it for Saugeyes,Crappie, and catfish, but I've caught more than a few largemouth well over three and some smallies at 2 plus lb class.


----------



## jonzun (Jun 11, 2004)

I guess you guys have never fished Knox lake before?


----------



## woody86 (Jun 1, 2007)

I would definitly have to say it's o'shay. I've seen some killer largemouth and smallmouth caught out of that resevoir.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

My first choice would be O'Shaughnessy... Then Griggs.... With Alum next. I would say it all depends on how well you know each reservoir. Griggs used to be my top until I got to know O'Shaughnessy. I'm sure the guys that fish Alum alot would put it at the top of there list.

Get to know your reservoir. You would really be surprised what you find putting alot of time in.

GarryS


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

My first choice would be Knox then Hoover 3rd Griggs and Oshay tie. I do like Indian Lake in the spring too.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Knox Lake. I can't even think of a close 2nd.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Alum first, O'shay second, Griggs third


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Alum and O'shay are my top two favorites.

Although Knox is a great lake too, pulled my biggest largemouth from it.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

My vote is alum for quality bass but the numbers go to OSR for sure. Not saying osr doesn't have quality bass because it does, but if you want a 5 or 6lber go to Alum. And yes knox is a great lake but just don't get to fish it much, Same with hoover.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well so far it looks like O'Shaughnessy is the front runner. Thanks a lot guys for your opinions. I'm still looking to catch my first largemouth so based on this thread, if I can't catch a lmb out of either, O'shay, Griggs, or Alum, this year, maybe I'm doing something wrong. Anyone else have an opinion? No one even mentioned Buckeye...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

it should not be a problem to get you into a largemouth, Marshall!

In fact, our go-to spot, besides producing several nice smallies (among other nice fish) has given up several largemouth for me. 

Just gotta wait this weather out...


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

seethe303 said:


> it should not be a problem to get you into a largemouth, Marshall!
> 
> In fact, our go-to spot, besides producing several nice smallies (among other nice fish) has given up several largemouth for me.
> 
> Just gotta wait this weather out...



Sounds like a plan John


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll tell you like I've told others. The best hands down LMB fishing there is around is the AEP lands. It's about 1.5 - 2 hour drive from Columbus but if you want to catch bass, that's the cat's meow. If you go, get a map off the AEP website and try to hit a few of the lakes that aren't easy access. Walk in a few yards and you'll catch more than you might believe. A not too close second would be Knox lake, but again, it's a little bit of a drive. #rd favorite would be Hoover just because I've spent more time there than any of the others.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

If you just want to catch a few and release them with barbless hooks you can come to my pond and have more action than any places mentioned.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

leupy said:


> If you just want to catch a few and release them with barbless hooks you can come to my pond and have more action than any places mentioned.


That sounds great! Anyone know where I can get some barbless hooks?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Columbusslim31 said:


> That sounds great! Anyone know where I can get some barbless hooks?


Take pliers and push the barbs down on your baits.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Columbusslim31 said:


> That sounds great! Anyone know where I can get some barbless hooks?


I just flatten the barbs on my hooks with pliers whenever I want to fish barbless. This creates a little bump on the end of the hook which still helps keep fish on without doing much damage at all.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I`ve fished all those mentioned, here is my list with comments.
O`shay, don`t know the waters and the few times there have had limited success.
Griggs, same as O`shay.
Knox my fav. mostly for numbers, not pounds.
Alum, used to fish it a lot and had great success, but the idiots ran
me off. (thats another story)
Hoover, although I`m still learning this lake it seems to provide me
with decent numbers plus weight. Will continue to study this one
as I live only minutes away. see picture
.
Oh thats not me (lol) its my granddaughter

Capt Hook


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone who didn't put Knox first hasn't fished it


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Cinnamon Lake. Its a private community with a 145 acre lake and the biggest bass I have ever seen. My sisters neighbor every years pulls 9 pounders and 8 ponders out of that lake. I can see the new Ohio state record be pulled out of there one of these days. Just a place I love to fish.....................Rich


----------



## full time outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2008)

the best bass fishing in the state is located in streetboro ohio 50 year old rock qaurrys with crystal clear water maybe 10 people have ever fished them ive caught multiple 10 pounders there who hasnt though ive caght bass there using a whole live bluegill that was as big as my hand


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

Hoover, Knox's, and Alum they are all great....I have been lucky at all three, but Alum has produced my biggest Largemounth last year, while Hoover produced my biggest Smallmouth. I think as long as the boat is in the water I'm happy....


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

I've only been bassin central ohio for a couple of years but here's my opinion. The biggest bass i've caught, or even seen, came from Hoover. When the water level is up I really like all the vegetation there. I fish OShay more than anything because it's closest to me. I figured that I would learn that one and then move on to the others. So, I would have to say Oshay first and then Hoover. Though I usually catch at least a few bass at Oshay I'm not very happy to hear that it's as good as it gets around here.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

O'shay is tricky sometimes. I have been tournament fishing it for 4 years now, and last year probably discovered more about it than all other years combined, (thanks in part to humminbirds side imaging). 

A lot of people tell me the fishing there used to be outstanding in the past. Just talk to people and use your depth finder and try new things. There are still a lot of bass hotspots on that reservior.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Basserman said:


> So, I would have to say Oshay first and then Hoover. Though I usually catch at least a few bass at Oshay I'm not very happy to hear that it's as good as it gets around here.


Like Carp said, this lake is actually an awesome bass lake. You can get into schools of 2 to 2.5lbers at times there.


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

Thats good to hear. I plan to stay optimistic about that lake. If I have a bad day there I just figure that shows how much I still have to learn.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Griggs and Hargus


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hargus? Never heard of it...


----------



## Bass"N"Babe (Feb 2, 2008)

Knox and AEP.............


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Hargus Lake; A. W. Marion State Park, located outside of Circleville...lots of weeds, big bays, plenty of deep and shallow water, zebra mussels, beaver huts - less than 200 acres and trolling motor only


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I cant believe all the people who mention the bassin public fisheries bassin around being "great". Its VERY, VERY, VERY far from being "great". I would rate it as "horrible". Of course I dont ever expect much when bassin these waters since they're not stocked with bass. IMHO if you can find a nice person who'll let you fish there pond you're going to be much better off. 

The only public lake I attempt to bass fish around here is Indian. IMO its second only to Erie in Ohio in fishing for pretty much all gamefish. But, this is Ohio so that isnt saying much. 

Alum just gets pounded every weekend by all the tourneys and amatuers in Central Ohio. Think about it, theres over a million people in the Cbus metro area. Most of the serious bassers will go to Alum because its unlimited HP and they can show off their bass boats. Thats why that place just gets shredded by the pressure all season long. Not to mention the buttheads who give no courtesy, ie PWC riders. I hate this lake.

I think Hoover has the most potential of them all if you have a boat and are a patient person. I dont think many serious bassers at all spend much time at Hoover simply because of the HP limit. Seems like if you spent a year or 2 patterning them there exclusively you could figure them out. The best part is you wouldnt have to share the lake with many other boaters at all. Alot less pressure than anywhere else. This lake intrigues me.

The few times I went to Knox it was swamped with boats. Im not into just following an assembly line of boats down the same shore and pitchin and flippin into the same spots they have all exposed all day/week/year long. Of course if you live around there its very convienent im sure. 

One of the reasons I like Indian for bass is all the seemingly endless backwaters that the other lakes dont seem to have. Indian has miles of canals that are choked with lily pads, hydrilla and millfoil once it gets warm. Id rather fish those shady ambush areas for bass. Indian is a completely different kind of lake than Alum and Hoover IMO because it, much like Buckeye are more shallow and grassy with weeds ever present in the summer. Alum and Hoover have more of that classic inland manmade resevoir look of gravely shorelines and major points. 

Surprised that nobody mentioned Deer creek at all. 

Get yourself up to Erie at pre-spawn if you want to have a hundred bass days in public waters in Ohio.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> I cant believe all the people who mention the bassin public fisheries bassin around being "great". Its VERY, VERY, VERY far from being "great". I would rate it as "horrible". \


Pigsticker man, you are joking, right? It gets a bad wrap, but I don't know why?

O'Shay
​
Alum
​
Hargus
​
Griggs
​
Clear Fork
​
Buckeye
​


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i agree, you gotta make the best of what your surroundings are, we have pretty decent amount of good fisheries in central ohio.. we all cant live on or drive to lake erie every weekend.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Me and my buddy seem to have good luck at oshann,Deer creek, and hoover. But the best are private ponds for large mouth. Just my opinion.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Granted we don't have a Kentucky lake, but our lakes are pretty good if you know how to fish them. Of cours nothing will beat a private pond as mentioned. I love how everyone bashes alum and complains about it being fished to death. Truth is there is more stuff underwater in that lake that the fish have a chance to get away from the pressure because many people don't want to fish offshore. For those who don't like the boat traffic, try alum on a weekday and you won't see that many boats.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Pigsticker, from what I read on your reply, it obvious to me you have never fished the AEP lands. Best bassin around by far. I've only been at it a few years and my catch around most of Columbus is fair at best. I don't have a boat so that hurts, but at AEP I catch bass like they were Blugill. And it's not just quanity, there are some hogs back in there. You just have to be willing to go off the beaten path. Knox is also a great lake to fish and I've been wanting to try Hargus, just not enough time!


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hearing great things about AEP. Is it a paylake? Exactly where is it located?


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Pigsticker, I used to think that too but it just takes a lot of time to learn the lakes around here and piece them together with the fish's seasonal patterns. Compared to down south or lake erie, obviously the fishing can't compare, but you can still catch nice bass and good numbers around here...just don't do the same thing as everyone else 

I am going to have to disagree with you on Alum, I have not personally accomplished this feat yet, but I have been in tournaments there where 15lb+ bags of Smallmouth, and even Largemouth have been brough to the scales. Alum is central Ohio's lake erie when it comes to smallie fishing...I have been fishing Alum quite a bit the last couple years and learn so many new things every time out. This lake requires a lot of time to understand.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Columbusslim31, go to this link and it will give you maps etc. to the locations.
http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/maps.htm
and no it is not a pay to fish place. It's free but you do have to download and sign a form from the same site.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

tnant1 said:


> Columbusslim31, go to this link and it will give you maps etc. to the locations.
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/maps.htm
> and no it is not a pay to fish place. It's free but you do have to download and sign a form from the same site.


Thanks tnant1!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Pigsticker, Comparing a private pond to public waters isn't a fair comparison. Private ponds you have a "captive audience" There are some very great Ohio waters, you just have to "learn" to fish them. Heck if I caught fish on public waters like I do in farm ponds I would probably give up fishing. Wheres the challenge? Just my opinion


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I can appreciate that everyone doesnt have the time or effort to make it to Erie weekly like me . I know I usually always mention it but hey, its a world class fishery, unlike any other inland lake in Ohio at least. 

The poor guy who started this post just wants to know where to catch some bass in central OH and I just didnt want him wasting his whole summer trying from fish from shore around here like he did last year for nothing. Just trying to steer him in a direction that can bear more fruit/fish.

FRH thats a loaded question my man. Not everyone is as good as bassin as you first of all. And not to cause a rift but these tourneys around here are won on week nights usually with 10-13lbs correct? And thats only the winner, not all the other entries. Well, I can get a 10-13lb creel at the big pond almost EVERY outing. Sometimes they even go over 15 and thats from the back of the boat or fishing from shore. Im planning on getting my first 20lb creel from there this spring. 

Someone mentioned earlier in this post the best way to get them at a crowded lake. Fishing off shore targeting deep structure. Not many amatuers do that kind of bassin so you're going to have better success doing that when you're good at it than the rest of the Lemmings pounding the shore and docks all day. 

I still cant get over these "great" and even "good" tags given to our lakes by some posters. Now if you lived in central FL or even Knoxville TN then you could say you're surrounded by "good" and "great" lakes. Danshady's post from FLA in December shows what its like to fish in productive waters. The guy's been bassin his whole life here and catches a couple new personal best down there in a matter of hours!

Its ok, im quickly becoming more interested in walleye than bass in my old age. You've got to take advantage of your best options. 

Hey Orlando, I never get tired of catching. 

Cant wait till that last week of March for my annual trip to Lake Guntersville. Im looking to get my first 10lb plus bass.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Pigsticker
You sound alot like me. I used to chase Largemouth, I though that was the only fish that swam. Then I found the best fishery anywhere. The Great Lake Erie. I do fish for samllies there but have a real hard time leaving those toothy critters alone!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

AEP is a great place for LM and camping. Camping is free also. I've been fishing down there now for about six years. Nothing can beat it. I use a float tube and catch LM and gills all day long. You can't beat the peacefulness of the place either.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Mike (fishingredhawk) was merely showing the potential the lakes around here have. Of course experience and knowledge are big keys, but even in pond fishing someone with a lot more experience will usually outcatch a novice.

The knowledge that can be obtained through patterning these fish in central Ohio's water is unparalleled. I find this part of bass fishing fun, I like trying to figure out the fish and seeing my catch rate go up when I do. That kind of experience is much more limited in pond fishing. It's a matter of personal preference, we all like to catch big bass...I just like figuring out where they are and how they are constantly changing to conditions, because the catch seems much more rewarding to me once I've done this.

Obviously the fish concentration is much greater in Lake erie, as well as their size. And anyone who lives near lake erie is crazy not to go out there and whack some smallies


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

The fishing in other locals is not that great, many places down south are great in the spring but once june rolls around and the water temp climbs into the 80s or 90s the fishing gets ultra-tough. This can be seen in the winning weights of tournaments or that there arent mainly scheduled in june-aug down south. oh yeah, my vote goes for Alum Creek, its a good lake that fishes like a some of those big southern reserviors everyone loves. Along with those nomadic here-today, gone-tomorrow smallmouth that make it great, as well some good largemouth. obviously, u cant beat a farm pond for some fun fishing and if you fish it right you can make yourself a better fishermen. and even catch a 20+ pound bag, throwing a red rattle trap, to wind-blown milfoil flats and breaks, in march and april during the week of the full moon. Its a, nearly, fool-proof pre-spawn farm pond pattern. heres my biggest ohio largemouth with this pattern. thats a 1/2 trap in its face, and a 7' loomis and old style castaic for frame of reference. caught 4 over 5 that week from 3 different ponds.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Question is, are u using a boat, or shore...
if shore fishing for bass, hit any of the lil ponds etc that u see that allow it. Also, if shore, Aep is awesome, Many campgrounds as well. Good luck

if i was gonna fish a lake for fun and look for biguns/and numbers, i usually go to knox. had a 70bass day there last fall. So many bass i wasnt payin attention and realized my rainsuit got covered in bass poop....If i was willing to go further, i'd hit erie, depending on the season...or portage river, or Lorain. i have a 18ft jon boat(hoover cadillac is it's name) 9.9hp. Hoover has huge bass. I love Oshay Griiggs, i ran a weeknight tourney there for about five years, b4 children(BC). ClearFork is super cool....Pleasant Hill has loads of smallies/LgMouth...even perch. 

One day, i Vow to fish Akron area lakes...LaDue,Mogadore,Nimisila all world class i hear by ohio lake standards

too much info, too many lakes. good luck
I got the shakes to fish


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I did get to hit Stickmarsh a few years back down in Fla....spanked all the locals with my OH boat using artificials ...what a day. Kinda cool when a FL boat tag boat questions an OH boat what it's doin'. Now, if only we can avenge those college sports Fla OH woes of late.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Knox, Alum and Hoover are my top three for lakes. But you can't over look many Central Ohio Streams. Sure they are loaded with many Small Mouths, but Large Mouths are always lurking. I have caught many Pigs in these streams.


----------

